
Show HN: Gantt, schedule, timeline and calendar components all in one - neuronet_io
https://github.com/neuronetio/gantt-schedule-timeline-calendar
======
dang
You should add a comment to the thread giving the backstory of how you came to
work on this, and explaining what's different about it. That tends to seed
discussion in a good direction.

If you do that, email us at hn@ycombinator.com and we'll put this submission
in the second-chance pool (described at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11662380](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11662380)).

